# windows 7 on Optiplex Gx620?



## tomn8r1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi!
I was wondering if i could run Windows 7 on my Dell Optiplex Gx620 Ultra Small Form Factor. It has;

1024mb 533mhz ddr2 ram (will upgrade to 2gb)
2.8 celeron d (can do x64)
160gb 5400rpg hdd
Intel 945g chipset
etc. etc. 

The main concern is driver support, as i have heard that i have to get custom drivers for my computer but im not so sure :4-dontkno

Thanks a lot!

Tom


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I would suggest you run Win7 Upgrade Advisor.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

I see NO Support from Dell for Win7 or Vista drivers

Post back with what Win7 Advisor reports.

Bill


----------



## tomn8r1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Bill
Win7 advisor told me that my hardware and devices could support windows 7 in 32 bit mode

The only problem is finding drivers for my machine after win7 is installed

Tom


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
This may or may not be an issue.
Win7 may contain all the drivers you need, but I find this hard to believe seeing Dell doesn't even have Vista drivers for this computer. The Optiplex GX620 is also not on the comparibility list:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...82C4D15F40937D9BE040AC0A66E915D3&docid=364757

After a quick google search I think the only issue you may have is the Audio driver (On-Board), but I believe we can remedy this some how.

If you are game, I will assist you in finding what ever drivers you need.
Once you have win7 installed please do this:

Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have

Bill


----------



## tomn8r1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Bill
I don't really need the audio drivers for my pc, as i only use my pc for emails, basic web surfing and the odd photoshop work
I also looked on the intel website for the 945g drivers and they do work for win7 that is basically the only driver i need apart from that, everything else i have (phone, wifi adapter, printer) should recieve the latest win7 drivers when i install their software


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know if you need any help.
I am pretty good when it comes to finding/modifying drivers.

Bill


----------



## tomn8r1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok Bill
i will Post again if i do 

Thanks a lot 

Tom


----------

